# sizing of meadowbrook and restoring a old buggy



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Sherian said:


> What size of meadowbrook should I be looking for to use with a 15.1hh quarterhorse cross with a wide booty and a short back?
> Also is a very old 4 wheeled buggy on my farm, basically down to the metal of the frame and wheels. Is this sort of thing worth restoring to use or is it now just a lawn decoration?
> Any drivng people in Winnipeg, Manitoba area who can be bought or bribed to help with my driving education?


 My horse is about 15.1 and the tugs are at about 40" so when the cart is balanced the shafts where the tugs are should be at about 40"
It would be best to have the horse to make sure it fits. The shaft tip should be at point of shoulder and you should have roughly 19" behind trhe horse to the cart. Make sure it is wide enough and not for a narrow horse.


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks - very helpful info


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This chart is helpfull as a guide.

American Driving Society


----------

